# another mystery animal...



## letsgohuntin (Jul 25, 2006)

what'cha think? Coon or coyote?

I've gotten several coons at this location, but it kinda looks like a yote to me...


----------



## stev (Jul 25, 2006)

yote


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

'yote...


----------



## gordylew (Jul 25, 2006)

rear view of cousin It


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 25, 2006)

'yote, for sure.


----------



## leo (Jul 26, 2006)

*Yote*

would be my guess too


----------



## justme (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree....looks like yote hind end...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2006)

Coyote.


----------



## 7401R (Jul 26, 2006)

"song dog" for sure

   7


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Jul 26, 2006)

7401R your avatar......       wipe my eyes     catch my breath


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jul 28, 2006)

*yup*

gray panther.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 28, 2006)

Yote.  Strangely enough, it appears to be one that really needs killing too.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 28, 2006)

That's no coon.  Coyote or dog.

Dave1


----------



## Buckfever DU (Jan 24, 2007)

yote


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 25, 2007)

Davexx1 said:


> That's no coon.  Coyote or dog.
> 
> Dave1



Same here!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2007)

Unanimous so far....


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

definitely yote. Never seen a coon with that light colored fur.


----------

